# Hello!  New girl here!!



## JustKym (Aug 5, 2003)

Just checkin' in.  New to this "town"     Hope to gain lots of knowledge from this forum.  I know everyone has their own opinion on fitness....    so I'm ready for ya!  My husband "Jvette73"  is new to this forum also.  He joined about a month ago and he led me to this planet  

Anyway....here's hoping to some fun and knowledge


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2003)

JustKym  welcome to IM! 

glad you found us.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 5, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Glad to have you aboard


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## JustKym (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the welcomes!   

Jeeesh ladies......great abs..... 

I'm workin' on it!!!!  Gawd, after 3 kids..................yikes!   

That ole "kangaroo pouch"  just wants to "hang" around a little longer!     

<sigh>.....  sommmmmmmmmeday!

Ill have a few questions that I will be asking later on the nutritional area.  Also, I have a few ?? on fat burning.  

Waaaaaaaaay tooooooooo many opinions, myths, and info on fat burning!   WHAT REALLY WORKS?????!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JustKym *_
> WHAT REALLY WORKS?????!!!!!



Eating right and working hard in the gym, that's what works!


----------



## JustKym (Aug 7, 2003)

> Eating right and working hard in the gym, that's what works!



Yep, I understand........however I don't have alot of time during the day and by the end of the evening.... I AM POOPED!   I try to find as much time as I can to work out or at the least do a 1/2 hour cardio.  Lately, I've been so busy with kids, work and work and more work.........(get the picture?) 

But there is no excuse not to eat right.  No one holds a gun to my head and MAKES me put those Oreos in the grocery cart 

We've got a great set up in our basement.  Or should I call it - "The Sweat Shop"  

So.......<sigh>...I guess there is no excuse....no GOOD excuse anyway  to not workout.

AND....unfortunatley, fortunately, (yes I know what I'm saying), my son just got a job at Pizza Hut............   

Well, better go.....gotta get on the bike, then workout.....son is bring home a stuffed crust later


----------

